# Transfer from keg to keg



## JohnT (May 30, 2013)

Folks, 

I have a kegerator that fits 4 sixtals perfectly. 
This has a dual tap so that I can run two different beers. 

The price of a half keg of beer is WAY less then the price of three sixtals. What I would like is to be able to transfer a half keg to three sixtals. 

Would this work by using keg 2 couplers? 

Regulated CO2 to 1/2 keg, 
Beer output connected to beer output of sixtal, 
CO2 input of sixtal connected to a purge valve.

See diagram. Any advice offered would be very welcome.


----------



## rjb222 (May 30, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have a kegerator that fits 4 sixtals perfectly.
> This has a dual tap so that I can run two different beers.
> ...


You will need to build a counter-pressure valve to go to second keg. Build pressure to equal in empty keg as is being used in full keg. Bleed off a little before you begin and get rid of any Oxygen. put your out to your out and then have another valve for your in side with a Tee and a bleeder valve needle seat type attached to that. This can be separate with a corny as after you have built your pressure you will not need pressure from the bottle. Attach to the full keg on the in line using same pressure that is in the keg. Slowly crack the needle valve and you will get your flow. Go slow no foam no loss of CO2


----------



## JohnT (May 30, 2013)

rjb222 said:


> You will need to build a counter-pressure valve to go to second keg. Build pressure to equal in empty keg as is being used in full keg. Bleed off a little before you begin and get rid of any Oxygen. put your out to your out and then have another valve for your in side with a Tee and a bleeder valve needle seat type attached to that. This can be separate with a corny as after you have built your pressure you will not need pressure from the bottle. Attach to the full keg on the in line using same pressure that is in the keg. Slowly crack the needle valve and you will get your flow. Go slow no foam no loss of CO2


 
FYI, I planned on doing this with the "store-bought" type of ball valve kegs. The sixtals will only have a ball valve.

Any chance at a diagram or picture?


----------



## rjb222 (May 30, 2013)

Are these Sankey style centre style ball valve? I am unfamiliar with the term sixtals


----------



## JohnT (May 31, 2013)

rjb222 said:


> Are these Sankey style centre style ball valve? I am unfamiliar with the term sixtals


 
A sixtal [SIC?] is a 1/6 keg (about the size and shape of one of a korney keg)

I had bought 5 of them when I did charity work at a local micro-brewery. Since then the brewery was sold and, unfortunately, I no longer had access to free beer.

All of them have that center style ball valve.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (May 31, 2013)

Now we know what you are working with, I think it will work. according to your diagram, I would put some clear hose where you have the CO2 purge so you can see when its full when beer comes up the tube. You could always do some trial runs with water.
Another option is to remove the guts on the 1/6 and fill it with the tapper with the hose going to the bottom and replace the guts when full, charge with CO2.


----------

